# Waterless Wash



## marietto (May 9, 2013)

Hi there

I am driving my car to a car show at the end of June which will be in the middle of a field at Lightwater Valley. I am looking for a recommendation for a waterless wash product I can use to get the traffic dirt/dust off as there won't be any water available at the site, before I put the car into the show & shine comp. 

Thanks


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

If its just traffic dirt and dust then a QD such as Zaino Z6 would be perfect


----------



## marietto (May 9, 2013)

Ignore this guys - sorry, I've just noticed the thread below recommending these products!


----------



## marietto (May 9, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> If its just traffic dirt and dust then a QD such as Zaino Z6 would be perfect


Thanks mate - I have a bottle of Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer which should do the job


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Will do the job no problem pal


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

could always take ONR some water in a bucket with a seal-able lid or drum (dont need a full bucket


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

marietto said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am driving my car to a car show at the end of June which will be in the middle of a field at Lightwater Valley. I am looking for a recommendation for a waterless wash product I can use to get the traffic dirt/dust off as there won't be any water available at the site, before I put the car into the show & shine comp.
> 
> Thanks


For shows I take a 1 litre pump spray bottle with a solution mix of Dodo Juice Low on Eau and wipe down with that, finishing off with Dodo's Basics of Bling QD.

If I've done a few miles to the show and the car is 'more than lightly dusty', I take a bucket and 5 litre bottle of water (from Tesco / Asda / etc) and mix up a LoE solution. Spritz the panel with my spray bottle and then carefully wipe down using a Eurow Shag Mirco Fibre Cloth with the bucket solution. Buff up, couple of squirts of BoB QD and job done.

:thumb:


----------



## marietto (May 9, 2013)

torkertony said:


> For shows I take a 1 litre pump spray bottle with a solution mix of Dodo Juice Low on Eau and wipe down with that, finishing off with Dodo's Basics of Bling QD.
> 
> If I've done a few miles to the show and the car is 'more than lightly dusty', I take a bucket and 5 litre bottle of water (from Tesco / Asda / etc) and mix up a LoE solution. Spritz the panel with my spray bottle and then carefully wipe down using a Eurow Shag Mirco Fibre Cloth with the bucket solution. Buff up, couple of squirts of BoB QD and job done.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## marietto (May 9, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> could always take ONR some water in a bucket with a seal-able lid or drum (dont need a full bucket


Thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

marietto said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am driving my car to a car show at the end of June which will be in the middle of a field at Lightwater Valley. I am looking for a recommendation for a waterless wash product I can use to get the traffic dirt/dust off as there won't be any water available at the site, before I put the car into the show & shine comp.
> 
> Thanks


......i think the Esso garage just before Morrisons has a jet wash? not far from Lightwater Valley..


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I always wash before going, then a quick QD when i get to a show with a nice plush microfibre.

Never caused me any problems.


----------

